
Bird? Plane? No, It's the Wedding Photographer - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/03/fashion/weddings/bird-plane-no-its-the-wedding-photographer.html
======
iamleppert
This is weird. Why would you want aerial view of your wedding?!

